# ALkhorayef Accomodation (Staff Villa) - Riyadh



## Alim (Sep 20, 2013)

Good day expats!..
I have only one inquiry if anyone here knows about Alkhorayef Group of Company in Industrial City 2, Riyadh because i will be working with them soon... i want to know where is their housing/compound/villas for employees located? I'll be with the Printing Solutions..

TIA...


----------

